# MK2 London launch event



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62026

I hope this might help someone that has any unanswered questions regarding the MK2


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . Youve covered the only thing i want to know and thats how much room there is in the back. Also find if there are any hints towards a S or RS model in the future. And how far into the future.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Ditto. The rear space is the only thing that hasn't been covered in much detail.

Can you divulge where (Audi Forum I guess) and when this event will take place?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Also when will there be a 2.0 quattro? and how much horsepower please?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Ditto. The rear space is the only thing that hasn't been covered in much detail.


Perhaps if everyone hadn't gotten _quite _so antagonistic after the visit to Berlin I would have gotten round to posting this sooner... :roll:

The room in the back is pretty similar to the Mk1. Although I didn't take any measurements I have sat in the back of both and I would say there wasn't any significant amount more room in the Mk2. Certainly not enough headroom for me (I am 5' 3"). Legroom (as before) depends on the leg length of the driver/position of the passenger seat and how reclined the front seats are. So no probs for pre-teen kids as before but not really suitable for transporting adults more than a few miles. Suggest you email if you want a specific dimension.

Lou


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Consert II and Symphony II Headunit - switched on too if poss.
ipod connector in glove box
Close up of switches behind the gear stick so you can see what they are for

Info
Rear badges for the 3.2????
When Audiforum will get a car to play with???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Consert II and Symphony II Headunit - switched on too if poss.
> ipod connector in glove box
> Close up of switches behind the gear stick so you can see what they are for
> 
> ...


The launch cars in Berlin did not have the ipod connector.

L


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

dates?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Can you get a pic of the drivers seat right back showing the rear leg room remaining please.

ta

Andy


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

t7 said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. The rear space is the only thing that hasn't been covered in much detail.
> ...


Not everyone was antagonistic, I imagine the majority of us were pretty chilled about the whole thing [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Doesn't sound good if there isn't much change from the MK I. :? The headroom is an issue but for a short hop passengers could get by. The big problem I found was legroom, I'm only 5'10" and with the drivers seat in position I couldn't get someone sat behind me unless they put their feet on the seats. 

Oh well, any news on the new S3?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

t7 said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. The rear space is the only thing that hasn't been covered in much detail.
> ...


You should have posted it anyway.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

t7 said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. The rear space is the only thing that hasn't been covered in much detail.
> ...


How did you hold back so long!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Picture of the center console so we can see if it differs from LHD models.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61994


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Picture of the center console so we can see if it differs from LHD models.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61994


If they're RHD cars.

They should be, but I doubt it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Any more requests?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dash with the lights on - ie so we can see the colours.
Dash with warning lights (ie startup)
Picture of some poor soul sat in the back :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Average *adult* sized poor soul please, with height and inside leg measurements provided. 

If you could ask what the DVD/MMI satnav will look like, that would be grand. I guess it will be similar to the A4 setup - with the control knob on the HU rather than in front of the gear stick (A6/A8 stylee)

When is this happening, and where?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Would appreciate a pearl effect black 3.2 pic please mate, with the spoiler up...also with bi alloys on if possible.

Many cheers!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> Would appreciate a pearl effect black 3.2 pic please mate, with the spoiler up...also with bi alloys on if possible.
> 
> Many cheers!


You don't want much do you? :lol:

I don't know whether the car(s) will be RHD/LHD/2.0/3.2 etc etc.

So if possible, then we'll get one with the spoiler up, but other than that, we'll take pictures of what we're given.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Kell, was being over optimistic mate 

now you mention it, how about in car DVD, armrest options etc etc lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So are you chaps going to be posting the pictures up tonight ?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> So are you chaps going to be posting the pictures up tonight ?


I think the piccies will be posted ASAP tomorrow.

I will attempt to post the answers to the questions posed first thing tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > So are you chaps going to be posting the pictures up tonight ?
> ...


Cool, i get to see the car in the metal next week. was just wanting to know.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

There is definitely more legroom and a bit more headroom than in the Mk 1. The rear end is even nicer than the Mk1 IMO - it just looks more together. Jimmy Choo agreed with me - We should have pics up tomorrow (I'm home first!)

The new front seats are made by Recaro, but aren't branded as such.

ISOFIX will not be a standard on rear seats for the early cars, but will be a Â£30 ish option.

The two tone wheels look like a combo between RS4s and Sportecs - they are lovely - bigger front disks & calipers, and also on the back - and vented at the back at least on the 3.2.

I was told 2008 for the TTS 2.0Q

Overall a great evening (apart from when Love-iTT moved the front seat alll the way back when I was in the back seat and cleared off)

Vent trims will be coated plastic rather than aluminium, like the RS4 - this is due to some bollox EU rule.

The car on display was a pre-production LHD model - 3.2, no spare, battery in the boot.

It was a nice deep greeny blue colour ... mmmmm

So .... my assessment - it is still a TT, It's not a family car, should be more of a drivers car than the Mk 1.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

by TTS Q is that the beefed up version or is that the std turbo'd 4WD Version

Colour is/was Petrol Blue.

You not tempted????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> by TTS Q is that the beefed up version or is that the std turbo'd 4WD Version
> 
> Colour is/was Petrol Blue.
> 
> You not tempted????


That's the beefed up version. I will be able to post the answers to all the questions later on today.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> by TTS Q is that the beefed up version or is that the std turbo'd 4WD Version
> 
> Colour is/was Petrol Blue.
> 
> You not tempted????


Very tempted. TTS Q is the 260 Quattro 2.0 version

The rumoured TT RS is the V6 Turbo'd jobby - but if they are saying 2008 for the 2.0Q then I'm guessing 2009 for the TTRS. So may as well go for the V6 now .

I think I've answered the Q's raised in advance - any others post up and we'll do our best! Hopefully Graham / Lee will have some pics up later today.

What was interesting was talking to the Audi people - the new seats - 'the new baseball' - as described - have a woven piece with a baseball stitching effect on the edges - where most of the wear takes place as you slide in. I asked if it could be Alcantara on the production models - the answer was 'No, we've tested it, it would wear very quickly' - Audi HAVE taken feedback onboard and considered / tested the response.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> What was interesting was talking to the Audi people - the new seats - 'the new baseball' - as described - have a woven piece with a baseball stitching effect on the edges - where most of the wear takes place as you slide in. I asked if it could be Alcantara on the production models - the answer was 'No, we've tested it, it would wear very quickly' - Audi HAVE taken feedback onboard and considered / tested the response.


Is this the Athletic Leather (Stone blue) they are referring to as the "new baseball"? Or is the sticking present on all the Nappa leather seats?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry don't know - there was only one car there so nothing to compare against.

Oh and another nice touch - little luggage net on the transmission tunnel of the passenger footwell.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Sorry don't know - there was only one car there so nothing to compare against.
> 
> Oh and another nice touch - little luggage net on the transmission tunnel of the passenger footwell.


its an Â£150 extra/option :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry don't know - there was only one car there so nothing to compare against.
> ...


you do get them on the back of the seats and i the boot as well though


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Any news in regards to the introduction of the standard 2.0 Quattro?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well if the TTS is only 260bhp the std one is going to be pants @230bhp maybe. Or maybe wont be a 4WD one until the TTS appears???. Im sure they will tell us soon.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Sorry don't know - there was only one car there so nothing to compare against.
> 
> Oh and another nice touch - little luggage net on the transmission tunnel of the passenger footwell.


I have that in my A3. Never used for more than retaining my Ipod / Dension excess wire length. I'm afraid of scratching the plastic - especially if you want to put something larger in there. So, not much use really. The storage box under the front seats, on the other hand, are very useful.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Well if the TTS is only 260bhp the std one is going to be pants @230bhp maybe. Or maybe wont be a 4WD one until the TTS appears???. Im sure they will tell us soon.


But if it has a K04 turbo and uprated cooling from the 2.0T in the A3/Golf, it should have a lot of remapping potential. The quattro is the important part, not whether it has loads of power as standard.

I just wonder how much it will be to stick a supercharger on the 3.2...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you dont want much do you :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dash with the lights on - ie so we can see the colours.
> Dash with warning lights (ie startup)
> Picture of some poor soul sat in the back :lol:


Tosh,

Sorry they didn't leave the keys in the car so we couldn't get a pic with the lights on.

We have got some pics of me & Lee in the back (not together), which will be posted / linked today. I'd do it but I don't know how


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You have to host them someplace first. Hope it was a good night and the drink came FOC


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> You have to host them someplace first. Hope it was a good night and the drink came FOC


It was an excellent night thanks - I feel very privileged to have been invited, and hope that the information we were able to gather was useful to TTOC and Forum members.

Graham and I didn't get a meal as we were faffing around looking at the Car and taking photos etc, but it looked nice. Then since we didn't get home until well after midnight my plan B to hit the Kebab shop was a failure 

Not complaining though, it was a special evening.

I had got it in my head to wait for the TTS and maybe part ex my car against one a couple of years younger - I've always had a thing about Kingfisher Blue and there's one I'm looking at with Silver leather which looks great but now I'm feeling sorely tempted by a Mk II 3.2 ........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go on you know you want to. I picked this colour but since changed my mind when i saw the swatches - might change back. Dealers gonna love me. :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> . . .Graham and I didn't get a meal as we were faffing around looking at the Car and taking photos etc, but it looked nice. Then since we didn't get home until well after midnight my plan B to hit the Kebab shop was a failure


What meal? I didn't even know there was a meal going on :? Do you reckon if I went back there would be some left overs :roll:

Got to agree with Rob, it was a good night and hopefully we have been able to answer most of the questions with either text or pics. It was difficult to take decent shots there though, lots of people milling around the car and the lighting was none too good either but hopefully they are good enough to give you a flavour of the car.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Graham and I didn't get a meal as we were faffing around looking at the Car and taking photos etc, but it looked nice. Then since we didn't get home until well after midnight my plan B to hit the Kebab shop was a failure
> ...


I saw Waiters coming in with Roast Rib of Beef and some sort of whole Roasted Piglet - just before we went up on the stage to look at the Car and take pics - and then I saw Kell with a plateful. Never mind, I got a bit of Brie on a cracker.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Never mind, I got a bit of Brie on a cracker.


Did she wipe it off later?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind, I got a bit of Brie on a cracker.
> ...


What Dita and I did is subject to gentlemans confidence.

Anyway, did you eat the whole piglet ? was it one each ?


----------

